# Woodmaster OWB experts



## bowtechmadman (Mar 16, 2008)

Have a problem w/ my woodmaster 5500 hoping someone here might have some diagnostic advice for me.
I'm getting a P1 error code on the display and am unable to clear it, also the water level light has faulted out (refilled / bled air out / light does not illuminate). 
The manual does not describe this error very well other than it relates to the probe. Any suggestions or is the probe / probe connection more than likely shot? 
If it's the probe pretty easy to change?

Thanks for any help you may be able to provide!


----------



## hockeypuck (Mar 16, 2008)

*help*

I had mine apart a few months ago. I turned out to be the thermal disk in the back of the unit. It had overheated because some crap got caught in the flapper. Anyway, the first thing you need is a multimeter in order to check the fuses behind the electronic board. Cut power and pull the control board out to see if any wires came off or fuses blew. If you are sure that you filled it with water and the probe is faulty you could alway jump it out to get the boiler going again. Only due this if you are comfortable doing this. I am an electrician so it was second nature to take the sides off see what makes it tick. If you ran low on water I would also check the thermal disk in the back. It pops open at 200 degrees and then it will not close again until it drops below 140. The best way to reset it is to remove it from the boiler (it will snap in your hands) and then put it back.


----------



## Butch(OH) (Mar 16, 2008)

Sorry I cant help you with your problem because I have had zero problems with my controller but if you dont get it solved tonight Id give them a call in the morning. Woodmaster was very good with over the phone help when I was installing mine.


----------



## beerman6 (Mar 16, 2008)

Circuit boards,error codes? :censored: I guess my stove aint so bad...


----------



## bowtechmadman (Mar 16, 2008)

Sure rub it in Beerman.
Hockeypuck where do you find this thermal disk? Access it through the rear access door or from inside of boiler?
Thanks!


----------



## hockeypuck (Mar 16, 2008)

*rear acces door*

where your water hook ups are. You should see a white wire going into the insulation about 2/3 way on on back of boiler. It is held on to the boiler by two small screws. Remove the screws and let the thermal disk fall out and let it cool down. It should pop (if it has opened up by being to hot). Check it with a multimeter to see if it is continuous (put the meter on ohms and check for continuity). It should look something like this
http://www.outdoorstovesupplies.com/Detail.bok?no=215

Do not forget to turn the fan switch back on


----------



## bowtechmadman (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks a bunch! Give that a try tomorrow. Think I'm gonna grab a few parts to keep on hand. The thermal disc, probe, and a pump...just to prevent needing to burn oil all weekend.


----------



## hockeypuck (Mar 16, 2008)

*check you pm eom*

check you pm.

puck


----------



## carney19 (May 2, 2008)

Sorry I'm late to the thread.....The "P1" code refers to the temp probe. So it can be a couple of things that can be. 1. A bad probe 2. A bad wire to the probe 3. A bad connection in the White block that connects the ETC panel to the other wire harness 4. A bad Dixell 

If you need anymore help you can can reply to me.


----------



## greendohn (Nov 8, 2013)

Threw a P1 code today after changing water. Read thru this thread and sorted things out. It seems I needed to spray the wires with WD40. I Pulled them off and popped them back on a couple times and the goofy codes went away. The "Low Water" light is still off which is inaccurate, the water is full. I guess I'll take a look at it Monday morning, it's my next day off work.
Any input/comments are most welcome. Peace.


----------



## war-wagon (Nov 9, 2013)

My light has been giving me issues this fall as well. Due to a sudden cold snap earlier in the year I ran the stove a bit before draining crud and adding boiler treatment. Knew it was full but light would randomly turn on and off. Pulled the board to check connections, replaced and added boiler tx. All was well for a couple weeks. Now my light is just really dull, on but really dull.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greendohn (Nov 9, 2013)

This morning all seems okay.
My low water lite has been dull for a couple years, never thought much about it.
My water didn't look bad when I drained it. First gallon or so was stained a little then ran clear. 
I guess i'll take the control panel off, Mon., and have a look around..


----------



## Tbrigham (Nov 12, 2016)

carney19 said:


> Sorry I'm late to the thread.....The "P1" code refers to the temp probe. So it can be a couple of things that can be. 1. A bad probe 2. A bad wire to the probe 3. A bad connection in the White block that connects the ETC panel to the other wire harness 4. A bad Dixell
> 
> If you need anymore help you can can reply to me.


I'm having a p1 error code on my wood master 4400. Any help would be appreciated. I pulled the snap disk off. It rattles when I shake. Should it? What else are the possibilities?


----------



## mybowtie (Nov 14, 2016)

Had same code on my 4400 last yr. Mice chewed the small white wire. Spliced it together and swapped it out after a new one came.


----------



## richierich420 (Nov 15, 2016)

Where is the white wire? Getting same code on my 4400 first time using it. Came with the house i bought. Also when it throws this code would it keep the blower or pump from working?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## mybowtie (Nov 15, 2016)

richierich420 said:


> Where is the white wire? Getting same code on my 4400 first time using it. Came with the house i bought. Also when it throws this code would it keep the blower or pump from working?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk



It would keep the blower from running , but I don't think it kept my pump from working . 

If you remove the back panel , the white wire was tucked up where the insulation overlaps.


----------



## Tbrigham (Nov 15, 2016)

Thanks for input. Called Woodmaster. They talked me through it. Tell me it is the thermistor. Got it on order. Decided to replace the snap disk for good measure. Stove has been great. At the 7 year mark parts are due to be replaced.


----------

